# Pioneer network mode with rear speakers



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I just recently switched my Pioneer head unit to network mode but I was wondering if it is safe to run my rear door speakers off the head unit power to add some rear fill sound for when I have passengers in the back seat? I wasn't certain if it would damage the unit or not.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

You can without damaging the head unit. But if this is a 80prs or if the unit behaves like the 80prs then the internal speaker channels will have the same settings as their equivalent rca channels. Also the front channels become the lows and the rear channels become the highs when you use Network mode. So basically you would either have them playing only what your highs are playing or what your mids are playing depending on what channels you chose to use.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I taught once you are in "network mode" the internal amp is turned off? However, I could be wrong.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> I taught once you are in "network mode" the internal amp is turned off? However, I could be wrong.


 Nope. The internal amp can be left on or can be turned off in either mode. The on/off setting option is in the hidden menu that you can only access with the radio off.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

How can you run rears while in network mode?  If you want rears for whatever reason you have to leave it in standard mode. Network's xover configuration makes that impractical.


----------



## rslifkin (Apr 6, 2017)

Depending on how you want to use the rears, you could run them with the bandpassed signal the front woofers will be getting. You'd lose the ability to do time alignment though, so if you want to run rears and do active crossovers, you're probably best off with an external DSP that has more channels.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

This goes back to when the unit first came out and many wanted to use it beyond its intended purpose..... 2-way + sub. As nice of a deck it is, anything beyond that you would be better off with a lesser costing deck and invest in a DSP. After having the deck for some years, if I had to do it all over again I'd choose the latter. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I do have it hooked up currently as a 2 way up front with a sub through the RCA's. I actually forgot to unplug the rears when setting it up to network mode but will probably just unplug them. I was just wanted to make sure it wouldn't damage anything before I got a chance to unplug them. I will be going with a DSP soon but wanted to try out the network mode on the Pioneer first.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Unplug the rears? In network mode the rears still are needed add they become the tweeters' output. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> Unplug the rears? In network mode the rears still are needed add they become the tweeters' output.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> The rear speakers are actually running of the rear outputs of the deck amplifier. I'm not disconnecting any of the RCA's because they are running to my amps.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

soundstreamer said:


> Bayboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unplug the rears? In network mode the rears still are needed add they become the tweeters' output.
> ...


----------



## planaport (Feb 27, 2018)

07azhhr said:


> Nope. The internal amp can be left on or can be turned off in either mode. The on/off setting option is in the hidden menu that you can only access with the radio off.


I want to turn my rear speakers off, how do I find this secret menu?
EDIT: while running in network mode


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmQoLvzQlZM

quick vid


----------

